# Patchy ceiling flat



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

I used a one coat ceiling flat on a sizable lounge ceiling and in areas where the window projected light across the surface it showed up the patches, so like an idiot I thought a second coat would fix it but it made it worse.
Is there any way to fix it?
Also I used a wooster big ben standard nap roller, should I have used any particular roller cover?


----------



## Beth16 (May 23, 2012)

The marketing term "one coat...." any kind of paint always makes me .
Today I bid an interior, which included a vaulted master bedroom ceiling currently painted semi-gloss deep red.  They want the ceilings flat white - if there's a paint on the planet that can go from shiny dark red to flawless chalky white in one coat I'd love to know about it. Otherwise I call bullschmidt on "one coat" and "paint and primer in one!" hype and avoid using such products.

Anecdote: quite a few years ago, I did a white-over-white large ceiling using the customer's paint (against my better judgement - it was Behr) and the exact same thing happened to me - flashing, visible roller marks, some reflective affect. I assured the HO that I was painting the ceiling as I always did...long story short, I went and got a couple of gallons of ProMar 200 flat extra white, painted a third coat and it looked perfect. Mostly I use lambskin rollers.

Sometimes, it's the paint...is this a product you've used before? Are you using the same roller/method you typically do? Could it be there's an uneven of funky texture on the ceiling that gives the illusion of it being "patchy"?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Maybe sealing the patches and then two coats would of done the trick but without pics it is just speculation, could be poorly done drywall that is being exposed by all the natural light but without pics hard to say.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Thats a tuffy.The lights reveals a multitude of sins.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

If its old nap or bad d/w, you may have to do a very tight skim and sand. Try BM K508 Ultraflat paint right over the skim.


----------



## PaintingContractorNJ (May 10, 2012)

Do you know how to roll? If you don't have experience rolling ceilings, there is your answer!


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

You probably used one of those gimmicky 1 coat ceiling finish products which is targeted for homeowners doing their own painting. The trouble with this product is, you cannot touch up any misses. This will show up resulting in a patchy finish.


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

let me tell you the set up it was a wooster big ben newish roller cover.
the ceiling had been painted before in flat,

Ordinarily the one coat is fantastic, if you give it one coat, but I foolishly gave it 2.
there were no bumps or anything , what was causing the patches is the solids in the paint not lining up.

Btw it was Dulux premium.


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

PaintingContractorNJ said:


> Do you know how to roll? If you don't have experience rolling ceilings, there is your answer!


Maybe I should go back to basics.
what is your method for doing a great ceiling?


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

It showed the dry wall patches ? Or the ceiling just looked patchy ? If the drywall patches weren't ore primed with a flat first . This could cuz them to flash . Second re do the ceiling 
In guards then repaint .


----------



## PaintingContractorNJ (May 10, 2012)

mv8710 said:


> Maybe I should go back to basics.
> what is your method for doing a great ceiling?


On a 14 x 12 ceiling, I start at one end, rolling a left to right, strait pattern, rolling out half of the ceiling, keeping a wet edge, then I do the other half the same way. I work quick and never go back over the paint after it starts to set up, (that will cause patches).


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

mv8710 said:


> Ordinarily the one coat is fantastic, if you give it one coat, but I foolishly gave it 2.
> there were no bumps or anything , what was causing the patches is the solids in the paint not lining up.


What?


----------



## Jasonbullet (Jun 3, 2012)

I've run into this problem before on large ceilings. I tried many different paints and rollers. My best guess is the paint your using has at least a slight sheen and this is causing the issue. 

I use Sherwin Williams cover max and a Purdy colossus 3/4 in cover. Cover Max is cheep crappy paint but it's dead flat and touches up great. The 3/4 cover does give the ceiling a little texture but the ceiling height and the fact that it dries so flat should take care of the issue.

Just be sure to strain the Cover Max before you use it. It's ALWAYS chunky out of the bucket.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Pictures would help figure things out better.

I think Sean mentioned the issue could be with the patches you did.

If they aren't sealed right, they will show up. 

The original condition of the ceiling will dictate what is needed to make it look great.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

mudbone said:


> Thats a tuffy.The lights reveals a multitude of sins.


Agreed.

Also not an easy fix with all the variables that could have went wrong.


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

Wood511 said:


> What?[/Q
> the patches are caused by the high solids in the paint and rolling it causes a textured finish. and the texture is random.
> and if you get light on it, it sticks out.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I've never known a second coat, applied over a fully dried first, to make matters worse. Maybe it's just the paint I use. :blink:


----------



## drums4jay (Jul 26, 2010)

I always use sherwin-williams CHB on ceilings. it's a true flat and touches up great. I've had no problems with it on large, well-lit ceilings. Plus, it's not chunky out of the can.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Keep in mind guys the OP is across the pond in NZ, so products and methods may be a bit different.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Keep in mind guys the OP is across the pond in NZ, so products and methods may be a bit different.


I thought about that Sean, but still...


----------



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

clearly the problem is the light. are they leaving the window open and showing you these spots? if so, put the blinds and curtains back on so they can see it in realistic conditions. 

Just the other day i was asked to redo a large hard ceiling with 500 watt metal halides hanging all around it. I told the super I would look at it when the track lights were on and the halides were down. Once the real lights were on the ceiling was perfect. I can't paint perfection, and you can't either


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> I thought about that Sean, but still...


Just saying. For example here is the product he said he used
http://www.duspec.co.nz/duspec/file/NZDD0778.pdf
http://www.dulux.co.nz/products/dulux-interior-products/ceiling/product-detail?product=14687

For example it says one coat on the can. Our products are different and better from what they say from across the pond.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Collect the check just after sunset. :whistling2::jester:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Just saying. For example here is the product he said he used
> http://www.duspec.co.nz/duspec/file/NZDD0778.pdf
> http://www.dulux.co.nz/products/dulux-interior-products/ceiling/product-detail?product=14687
> 
> For example it says one coat on the can. Our products are different and better from what they say from across the pond.



Yeah, I guess that may be the situation.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Collect the check just after sunset. :whistling2::jester:


I like to unscrew the light bulbs so that they have poor lighting then I upcharge them to put new ones in on my way out. :jester:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I like to unscrew the light bulbs so that they have poor lighting then I upcharge them to put new ones in on my way out. :jester:


Amateur... I charge $25 for a sleep mask.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

There actually are instances where double coating a ceiling would be bad thing to do. I think the best way to paint a ceiling is to prime it and then paint it one coat flat. This way, your paint is drying on top of the primer. If you then apply another coat of flat, your paint is now drying on top of porous flat paint so it is more likely to dry down unevenly.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

My favorite way to do a ceiling, especially one that hasn't been finished for a long time is to prime it (with gardz) or even a pva if there is no stains. Followed by a decent flat paint.

There are many popcorn ceilings here that haven't even been painted. They just blow the texture on. Gardz or pva, I prefer gardz but over the pond you may not have access to it. 

When I'm all done I close the shades.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Quite a few around here that have never been painted that aren't popcorn. A skim coat then a second knock down coat that's slightly tinted. Gives a subtle two tone look.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

researchhound said:


> Quite a few around here that have never been painted that aren't popcorn. A skim coat then a second knock down coat that's slightly tinted. Gives a subtle two tone look.


That sounds pretty fancy.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> That sounds pretty fancy.


Almost as fancy as your boobs....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Almost as fancy as your boobs....


Yep, just about as fancy - but much more subtle. :yes:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I like to unscrew the light bulbs so that they have poor lighting then I upcharge them to put new ones in on my way out. :jester:


HA!
When my last tenant moved out, she had me do the final inspection at night.
Mysteriously, a lot of the lights had burned out.
The next morning, I found huge scratches in the hardwood floors.

Sorry for the derail..but I got reminded of something.
(that happens to me a lot)


----------



## pucks101 (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't get how a second coat would make things worse. Even if he's talking about repair patches flashing, they should be a little less obvious with each coat, not more obvious. I'm thinking maybe the paint is old or contaminated, or his "newish" roller cover is contaminated. 

Maybe worth sanding, spot-priming, and re-painting (with new roller cover, after filtering/screening the paint) one or two of the problem areas, just to see if it helps. If so, another top coat solves the problem, and if not, well, I don't know...


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

pucks101 said:


> I don't get how a second coat would make things worse. Even if he's talking about repair patches flashing, they should be a little less obvious with each coat, not more obvious. I'm thinking maybe the paint is old or contaminated, or his "newish" roller cover is contaminated.
> 
> Maybe worth sanding, spot-priming, and re-painting (with new roller cover, after filtering/screening the paint) one or two of the problem areas, just to see if it helps. If so, another top coat solves the problem, and if not, well, I don't know...


read the whole thread and you will see how a second coat makes it worse.


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Almost as fancy as your boobs....


chest hams.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

A previous bad roll job will be seen with some paints when you apply an awesome roll job over it. Some flats enhance previous workmanship. Typically a quick pole sanding will not remove heavy nap texture or start and stop points or random rolling techniques a previous coating left behind.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

How long have you been painting?


----------

